# ED / PCD Question...



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a confirmed ED delivery date of May 23rd for my first M car (M3 to be exact). Couple of quick questions:

-if you do PCD for an M car, do you drive an M car on the track? When I picked up my 335i, I got to drive a 335 on the track. Just curious if it is the same for M cars
-with a confirmed ED date, can I schedule PCD? How do you decide on timing of PCD with so many variables of time on ship, customs etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

I took delivery of an M3 coupe with the competition package last year as did another guy taking delivery the same day. We both got to drive competition package M3's on the track; so the answer to your question is yes.:bigpimp:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Talk to your dealer about scheduling. The car has to be released by customs before PDC can be scheduled.
And yes, like the other poster said, you get to drive an M3 on the track.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

RMK said:


> I took delivery of an M3 coupe with the competition package last year as did another guy taking delivery the same day. We both got to drive competition package M3's on the track; so the answer to your question is yes.:bigpimp:


Thank you for your reply. I am glad to hear I get to drive an M3 with Comp Package :thumbup: Some people have mentioned M-School. Is that what I would get because I'm picking up an M3 or is it going to be the same as the program when I picked up the 335 couple of years ago?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

SL335IC said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am glad to hear I get to drive an M3 with Comp Package :thumbup: Some people have mentioned M-School. Is that what I would get because I'm picking up an M3 or is it going to be the same as the program when I picked up the 335 couple of years ago?


You'll get the same as you got last time. The M school is extra $$.


----------



## SL335IC (Oct 24, 2009)

The Other Tom said:


> Talk to your dealer about scheduling. The car has to be released by customs before PDC can be scheduled.
> And yes, like the other poster said, you get to drive an M3 on the track.


I emailed my CA. I will follow up close to the ED date. I remember now from my previous experience that I couldn't schedule until customs released the car. Thanks for the reminder 



The Other Tom said:


> You'll get the same as you got last time. The M school is extra $$.


Thank you for this info. I wish it was the M School, but the other one will be good as well.


----------

